# Off-topic threads will be deleted



## mkellogg

I'm very sorry to do this, but this forum seems to have been invaded by a group of friends who want to use it for their own purposes.  (Some tools that I have show them all coming from the same place.)

So for now on, I will delete any posts or threads from that group that are off-topic.  If you are one of the offending people, I highly suggest that you find another site to discuss your topics.

Mike
WR administrator


----------



## fetchezlavache

here is probably the place to ask you guys, and mike, something.

mike you appointed a number of moderators. i don't see it as a good sign of this forum's functioning well that none of them, apparently, was able to spot the difference between a topic that is welcome here, and an off-topic topic 

there wouldn't have been any threads deleted if the mods had done what they had to do, ie lock inappropriate threads, instead of playing the ostrich and thinking that if we don't post the thread will disappear.

i understand that it's not an easy decision to make, lock a thread or even ban someone, but a locked thread can always be unlocked if necessary, and we don't have to recur to drastic measures such as deleting threads that have gone haywire. i feel entitled to ask this, because there was enough fuss about the creation of moderators, that now i can ask how come they haven't done what they were supposed to do. 

i also understand that the above will not better my image at all, as i was also the one moaning about the creation of the moderators, but please understand this is nothing personal against them, it's a question about 'do they really know what they're supposed to do and what the forum should include'. in short, maybe you should confer with them so that everybody is on the same wavelength. 


good luck


----------



## fetchezlavache

addendum. i just noticed that i had received very recently two bad reputation marks. they are grey, as opposed to the green ones. i take it they mean 'not good' huh. 

one for the position i stood for in the now-deleted thread 'pre marital sex'
_one for my correcting another forero in 'j'ai hâte'._

these bad reputation marks are not accompanied by any comment.

so it drives me to think that some people here, rather than expressing verbally their disagreement with me, sneakily go give me a 'bad reputation' comment. this is childish and puerile, especially when this forum deals about correcting each other's mistakes and if i can't correct a sentence that's been wrongly translated from french without being sneakily attacked, then i have very little hope left. 

i do expect my post about the mods to give me even more bad reputation marks. and i don't expect to post much more.

so as i said before, best of luck to all


----------



## Lems

*fetchez*, FYI the moderators are neither omnipresent nor omniscient... just human beings with both time and judgement limitations performing voluntary work.

Lems
________________________________________________________________
Life consists not in holding good cards but in playing well with those you hold.


----------



## Login

_



			i also understand that the above will not better my image at all, as i was also the one moaning about the creation of the moderators, but please understand this is nothing personal against them, *it's a question about 'do they really know what they're supposed to do and what the forum should include'. in short, maybe you should confer with them so that everybody is on the same wavelength.*

Click to expand...

_ 
Hello Mike,

I would like to add some thoughts to the above comment of Fetchezlavache.
I do not know which threads you are refering to but I understood that these posts contained offences, … If this is the case I agree that some measures have to be taken.
I don’t want to start a polemic on « how to do it » or what should be appropriate in those cases.
But if regulation/control has to be, there should also be a clear communication on forum policy, rules,…
And this is lacking here…

About 2 weeks ago, I received a Private message from one of the moderator of the English-French forum. He « reminded » me that publicity was not « authorized » according to the forum policy. And for that reason, no link could be placed into a signature. 
Although the links inserted into my signature were not any kind of publicity (it was links to charity organization websites) I agreed and immediately removed the links.

In an other private message with an other moderator, I was also told that reference to dictionnaries that could be ‘in competion’ with Wordreference were not ‘’welcome’…

I was rather confused. I could not remember seing such rules when I registered to this forum, nor I could find it clearly stated anywhere here… 
The only « Forum rules » I found are the following :

_*Forum Rules* _
_Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click __here__ to return to the forums index._

_Although the administrators and moderators of WordReference Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of WordReference Forums, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message._

*By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.*

_The owners of WordReference Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason._

*I have read, and agree to abide by the WordReference Forums rules.*


I have nothing against rules, but I felt like playing a card games while other players were changing the rules of the game … Makes me feel « cheated »…But that’s my peronal feelings. J 

I shared these thoughts with the 2 moderators I had contact with. And I’ve got the impression that they know what they have to do but I think every member should also be informed about the rules that drive this forum and the role and responsabilities of each « actor .

Kind regards

Login


----------



## Tormenta

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> addendum. *i just noticed that i had received very recently two bad reputation marks. they are grey, as opposed to the green ones. i take it they mean 'not good' huh. *
> 
> one for the position i stood for in the now-deleted thread 'pre marital sex'
> _one for my correcting another forero in 'j'ai hâte'._
> 
> *these bad reputation marks are not accompanied by any comment.*
> 
> so it drives me to think that some people here, rather than expressing verbally their disagreement with me, sneakily go give me a 'bad reputation' comment. this is childish and puerile, especially when this forum deals about correcting each other's mistakes and if i can't correct a sentence that's been wrongly translated from french without being sneakily attacked, then i have very little hope left.
> 
> i do expect my post about the mods to give me even more bad reputation marks. and i don't expect to post much more.
> 
> so as i said before, best of luck to all



Hello fetchezlavache,

Well, thanks, now I know what the grey marks mean!  I have also received 2 of them but did not know what they  meant until you mentioned it   

Anyhow, I have also received 2 green marks, and I believe the good outnumbers the evil  

Tormenta


----------



## mkellogg

Fetchez,

Where are the moderators?  Well, the three moderators of this forum were not present last night.  Cuchu and Zebedee are on vacation and Lems wasn't around either.  The issue was time sensitive because they (or a single person with 10 logins) were posting many irrelevant threads, so I decided to act.  I am, as the administrator, a moderator too, right?

Anyway, any time a group of friends decide to use these forums as a general chat forum, I don't think anyone can object to me deleting the threads.

Locking threads?  That might be a good option at times.  I can undelete these threads if I want to.  In this case, I wanted to get rid of the graffitti.

This group also gave you negative reputation points and you are still defending them.  That's really funny!!!  I'm surprised that they (he) didn't give you a negative vote from all of the logins - that would be ten.  If you stick around the forum, remind me to go into the system and refund you your rep. points!


Login,

You raise some very good points that need to be resolved.  As for links to competition, I think some of the mods have misinterpreted what I wanted - I don't want them (the mods) posting links, such as in a resources list.

Whew.


----------



## Artrella

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> addendum. i just noticed that i had received very recently two bad reputation marks. they are grey, as opposed to the green ones. i take it they mean 'not good' huh.
> 
> one for the position i stood for in the now-deleted thread 'pre marital sex'
> _one for my correcting another forero in 'j'ai hâte'._
> 
> these bad reputation marks are not accompanied by any comment.
> 
> so it drives me to think that some people here, rather than expressing verbally their disagreement with me, sneakily go give me a 'bad reputation' comment. this is childish and puerile, especially when this forum deals about correcting each other's mistakes and if i can't correct a sentence that's been wrongly translated from french without being sneakily attacked, then i have very little hope left.
> 
> i do expect my post about the mods to give me even more bad reputation marks. and i don't expect to post much more.
> 
> so as i said before, best of luck to all





Same happened to me Fetchez!!!


----------



## fetchezlavache

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Fetchez,
> 
> Where are the moderators?  Well, the three moderators of this forum were not present last night.  Cuchu and Zebedee are on vacation and Lems wasn't around either.  The issue was time sensitive because they (or a single person with 10 logins) were posting many irrelevant threads, so I decided to act.  I am, as the administrator, a moderator too, right?
> 
> Anyway, any time a group of friends decide to use these forums as a general chat forum, I don't think anyone can object to me deleting the threads.
> 
> Locking threads?  That might be a good option at times.  I can undelete these threads if I want to.  In this case, I wanted to get rid of the graffitti.
> 
> This group also gave you negative reputation points and you are still defending them.  That's really funny!!!  I'm surprised that they (he) didn't give you a negative vote from all of the logins - that would be ten.  If you stick around the forum, remind me to go into the system and refund you your rep. points!




mike you have a (giant) pm i ... *why do you say i keep defending them ?*   i have expressed myself badly if you think i am !! i was against them from the start, said so, in the thread that you deleted.

 do you think i'm against your deleting threads ? i'm not,and was relieved that you did ! simply, we could have avoided it, maybe, if some measures had been taken when the first posts started appearing. that's all i'm saying.   

now i'm going to reread my post to try and find out how it can have lead to such a misunderstanding.


----------



## Focalist

mkellogg said:
			
		

> This group also gave you negative reputation points and you are still defending them.  That's really funny!!!


Mike, where and when on earth did fetchezlavache ever defend this group of intruders (let alone be still defending them)???

If what you wrote is an indication of the degree of care with which moderators read our posts then heaven help all of us...

F

Edit: Sorry, fetch. Didn't see that you'd already made this point before me.


----------



## Artrella

Fetchez has NEVER defended that group!! It was the other way around!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Alright! Sorry, in quickly reading Fetchez's post (and her PM to me), I thought she was defending them. Having reread her post (and the PM), I see that this was not so. My apologies.

So does this mean that you all are supporting my decision to take action? Strange...


----------



## mkellogg

If the discussion is about making the moderators more effective, then I recommend that you use the "report a post" feature.  The red triangle 

 in the top right corner will allow you to report a post to the mods and me.  If you see something inappropriate, then report it.  The mods can't read everything, so please use that tool to start a conversation with them/me about anything that you think is not acceptable.

Also, in defense of the moderators, they are unpaid volunteers who try their best to help the site.  I really think that they have been doing a great job taking care of the forum.  There is still a lot of work to do, as we can see from login's post, but altogether I am thrilled with their efforts!  Some spend a lot of time taking care of moderator business and helping people.  These forums continue to grow rapidly and they have done a great job, in my opinion, helping deal with the growth and the many user problems.

Mike


----------



## Artrella

Thx, Mike!! I like the idea of that red triangle to call the mods attention!!
As you said they cannot read the whole forum!! I hope this will improve the functioning of the forum.


----------



## fetchezlavache

ok. i have to set things straights here. 

so here is a pm i sent to mike a few moments ago, i won't keep it private, these are my views and so i don't see why i shouldn't share them.



> hello mike, and thanks a lot for the pm
> 
> 
> there are two issues here.
> 
> one is crucial for the wellbeing of the forum, it is : what is this forum, what should it contain, and how do the moderators make the foreros respect that, with or without you present. they seem to have not a clue what to do. which is why i suggested that you guys should 'meet' to define and discuss that.
> 
> i still remember my reaction when moderators were born. i feared censorship and felt under surveilance, and also resented the fact that we were placed in front of a 'fait accompli', nobody having been consulted about this.
> 
> you and others spent time to reassure me about censorship, and to explain to me how the mods were there to help you, delete double threads, and put the posters back on tracks.
> 
> well, i'm sorry to say, they failed. they didn't fail because they are stupid, they failed probably because they don't know what to do when you're away. they think the have to wait till you're present to react. i disagree, they've been appointed in order to act when you can't. there is no room for diplomacy at some point, a line has to be drawn. if you cross it, thread locked, or worse. period.
> 
> 
> laura's idea, however, to let the thread sink into the depth of the page by not posting on it, is unacceptable. i've said so to her and we 'reconciled' although there wasn't any fight, and i hope she has had the time to read my post in the deleted thread.
> 
> the 'premarital sex incident' took place, and it was as if we didn't have any mod at all. we 'regular foreros' expressed ourselves about the content of the thread, then you came along and deleted the threads.
> 
> so in a nutshell, 12 mods who don't have a clue what this forum should contain. not good. but it can be bettered i'm sure. this place is great and it can be better still.
> 
> second issue, it's got nothing to do with this forum but it's me. the reputation points.
> 
> while i'm sure that one has been given to me by an angry 'sex forero', because it's in the proper thread, there are few chances that the second one was given to me by one of the same person.
> 
> if i can't jump in a thread (that wasn't in the french/english forum) and correct a wrong translation, being all polite and all, without being given a grey mark, then something is rotten in the world of WR don't you think ?
> 
> 
> this is all related to what i call the "childish" parts of the forum. the reputation, the ratings of the threads, the contest about who's the most helpful, etc.. such things don't agree with me. but i can live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'll have to be away from here for a while. people will detest me, because i open my big mouth too much. <sigh> i like this place A LOT though...
> 
> 
> 
> kind thoughts to you
> 
> nathalie


----------



## fetchezlavache

and here is what i got for an answer. i simply deleted one name, because i think it's highly rude to talk about someone else in private like that. 



> This PM removed my Mike: This PM contains personal information that is not to be made public!!!!!!!!!!!! Have some respect towards others!


so, speaking my mind and pointing a dysfuntion of this forum makes me a 'troublemaker', and i need 'pity' about my stupid reputation points, and nobody did anything wrong, and i should sort of calm down because i'm getting over-emotional ?

that was the last straw. i'm out of here, and not just temporarily. 

i'll miss it, but i'll survive. and you'll be, obviously, better off without such a trouble maker.


----------



## fetchezlavache

last, so that everything is complete, my pm to mike in answer to the above.



> but you don't understand. i know for sure at least one mod had seen the inappropriated threads, because we were discussing it publicly and this person was involved in the discussion. why on earth did they have to report it to you ? you hired them to help you no ? not to wait until it's you who take action.
> 
> so i maintain my view. they failed.
> 
> if you call what i'm doing troublemaking, then so be it. comforts me in the idea that i should leave.
> 
> bye


----------



## mkellogg

Now posting my PMs...  I wrote personal comments in there to you that were not for the public!!!!!

Goodbye fetchez!  Take care, and best wishes!  I have spent the morning honestly trying to take care of your concerns, but am glad that the drama will be over soon.

Mike


----------



## dave

Hey! Can't we all just calm down a bit in here and give Mike a break?! Remember, it's his site, he gives it to us for free, he works very hard to keep it running, and he can do with it exactly as he likes - he can even shut it down if he wants to (and sometimes I wouldn't blame him if he did). If we don't like something in the forum we can ignore it; if we don't think the mods are doing a good job we need to remember that it is Mike's site, not ours - if Mike is happy that they are running his site how he wants then that's his prerogative. There's surely no need to insult people or get into unnecessary personal arguments with them (especially in public). Hell, haven't we all got far more important stuff to worry about? Let's all just take a breather and come back friends, eh?!
 

Pd: keep up the good work Mike and the Mods.


----------



## lauranazario

*Spoken from a Mod's perspective...*

While I firmly believe that there is always room for different opinions, especially if they are expressed in a respectful manner, I also believe that it is virtually impossible to please everybody, even our most vocal forum members.

That being said, I would like to clarify that although a Mod may have been present during last night's "events" (namely me, since my name was divulged by our esteemed Fetchez in her post), _moderating_ is a shared task... and by that I mean that the 12 current Moderators have "assigned" areas to handle. Feel free to check the "View Forum Leaders" link on the forum list main page.

I want to point out that a Moderator's apparent lack of intervention is NOT --once again, NOT-- synonymous with a statement like "we don't know what we're doing" or something to that effect. Sometimes our intervention takes place behind-the-scenes and is sometimes even unrecognizable to the naked/untrained eye in terms of thread distribution/re-distribution/management. There are MANY things we Mods do to keep "this place going"... and that includes moderating/assisting in a concerted, organized and to some degree systematic effort.

Never forget that Moderators are also Foreros who express opinions, ask questions, provide answers, etc. We are people who enjoy WR as well, not just "work" here. And as people, we may sometimes be off on vacation, sleeping, looking at other forums, googling for resources... you get the picture. 

Saludos... and let's all go back to the mature interaction/collaboration that has distinguished WordReference from the start.

See you in the forums, 
LN


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> you use the "report a post" feature.  The red triangle
> 
> in the top right corner will allow you to report a post to the mods and me.
> Mike



Ah, is that what's it's for?!!!   

A question - how do you see your reputation points? I thought they were secret!!

An idea/suggestion - could/should the moderators not be limited to particular forums? (A little while back there was an inappropriate post/thread in the French forum that the mods who were present knew about, but couldn't delete.)

Philippa


----------



## Silvia

Well, wow, a lot has been said so far.

*Speaking as a moderator:*

However, I want to point out (to fetchezlavache and others):

1. I read any and every  single post in the assigned Forum, namely Italian-English, and believe me, that's hard work.
2. Moderators have meetings and are trained about the main issues
3. My tasks might also put me in a bad light for what I do, because whatever you do can be questioned one way or another, I don't expect all the members to share the same point of view, besides it would get boring.
4. If I enter any other Forum, I'm just a plain member, I have no extra powers other than to speak my mind.
5. There might be issues that can be controversial, nothing is black or white, we have grey sometimes.
6. Who said that you got bad reputation? You're assuming you got bad reputation. Be aware that the color of that little box can be grey, green or red, and I haven't found out what that means, yet. I'm not even sure Mike knows about it  
There was also a thread about it.

*Speaking as a plain member:*

I think you're a good person, but rather impulsive. I had the chance to experience that in the past, indirectly, reading your passionate posts. I think that the moderators are just beginners as moderators, so sometimes they might waste a little time pondering things, and that's good IMHO, so we won't have to face stupid actions taken on the spur of the moment; nevertheless, they're doing great things for everybody, they bring ideas, they bring time, they bring patience, and lots more.
I don't know what threads you were referring to, but I wouldn't mind having a look at them, even if my French is not that good...

So I guess your assumptions were wrong in the first place, since you were thinking that all the moderators had access to universal superpower. That's Mike!


----------



## Zephyrus

Philippa said:
			
		

> Ah, is that what's it's for?!!!
> 
> A question - how do you see your reputation points? I thought they were secret!!
> 
> Philippa



Yes......i have the same question, how do i know which my reputation is??


----------



## dave

Philippa said:
			
		

> A question - how do you see your reputation points? I thought they were secret!!
> Philippa



If you click on your User Control Panel (top left) you can see your total reputation points and a list of those threads for which people have awarded you reputation. Unfortunately you can't tell who awarded you the points!


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> If you click on your User Control Panel (top left) you can see your total reputation points and a list of those threads for which people have awarded you reputation. Unfortunately you can't tell who awarded you the points!



Thanks, Dave, but I can only see the lastest one. Where are the rest, please?  
Philippa


----------



## Silvia

Are you sure you got more than just one reputation?


----------



## Silvia

I found out the mystery of the green, red, grey reputation boxes!

We all start from 10 points. Then:

Green = somewhat positive
Red = somewhat negative
Grey = even (that means you got at least one positive and one negative, or 2+2 etc.)


----------



## Philippa

silviap said:
			
		

> Are you sure you got more than just one reputation?


I thought I had 11!!!


			
				silviap said:
			
		

> I found out the mystery of the green, red, grey reputation boxes!
> *We all start from 10 points*. Then:
> Green = somewhat positive
> Red = somewhat negative
> Grey = even (that means you got at least one positive and one negative, or 2+2 etc.)


Now I know I've got one!!!  

Where is this coloured box? Next to my one (lonely !! ) reputation?
Thanks for the info, silviap. Surely you now know everything about this forum?!
Philippa


----------



## lsp

*Question:* Do you get 10 reputation points just for joining? I have 12 pts but I see only 2 entries in the user area.

*Comment:* It's not a democracy, it's Mike's house, Mike's rules. And it's generous of Mike even to offer us this forum, much less consider our suggestions. So delete what you will, Mike, from my point of view. I find those posts annoying and a waste of time for me, even as I choose to ignore them (I didn't realize I could alert the Mods with the icon, that's a big help to know)! I do think we need to let the Mods develop in their roles, by offering suggestions about that functionality, too. They are here to help us and make the forum better, but the role is new and the individuals are finding their way in the time they have to give to the job.

*Suggestion:* Can we lose the points (what do they serve?)? I now regret every one I have contributed. Can't we either comment outright, or alert the mods if the post/poster is somehow inappropriate? They seem to cause more trouble than benefit.

_EDIT: I did not notice that it was already established that you get 10 default points. Excuse the oversight._


----------



## David

I just looked at my "User Control Panel" and see that I have five reputation marks, green and gray, and a total of 15 points, whatever that means. Some people wrote "thanks" and "good example," or some such, and somebody called me "arrogant and inaccurate" for something I wrote. I also got a gray mark, just like Fetchez la Vache for something having to do with the J'ai hâte thread, where I gave a partial explanation and Fetchez very helpfully added a more complete and better explanation. But I can´t tell from the comments whether a green mark or a gray mark is good or bad, or who puts them there! Can somebody explain. What´s all the sturm und drang about today? I am really quite amazed...


----------



## Artrella

Ok, I got 2 grey dots (are they bad reputation??) one of them is for an explanation of *saxon genitive*

saxon genitive 

Well, I cannot see why somebody would give me a bad reputation point for this... maybe because it's toooooooo long an explanation???  

The other grey point is for posting my opinion in those "new cultural" threads now deleted...


----------



## Lh0i

i think it should be a case to case basis....


----------



## David

Artrella, acabo de tratar de enviarte unos puntos verdes, pero no me funcionó! Aparentemente uno necesesita anuencia oficial para enviar esos puntitos anónimos! Que tontería. A mí me pusieron unos puntos grises  con comentarios positivos, otro negativo... yo no entiendo esa vaina para nada...


----------



## David

Oops, I wrote in Spanish in the wrong forum. I am really going to be in trouble. So many rules. What I said was, Artrella, I just tried to send you some green dots, but I couldn´t get it to work. Apparently you need official authority to send these anonymous little dots! What nonsense! I got some gray ones with positive comments, one negative... I don´t understand this gizmo at all...


----------



## Philippa

David said:
			
		

> Oops, I wrote in Spanish in the wrong forum. I am really going to be in trouble. So many rules.



Hola David
This is the culture forum - I know this thread seems like it's in comments and suggestions but it isn't....The only 'rules' I can find are on the homepage intro:
For cultural questions, comments and observations.
*Multilingual*.
Entonces no te sientas culpuble en absoluto  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Philippa

I've got a grey one (bad?) last night from this thread. I'm not sure why!  

But the total is still 11 - strange!?  

Philippa


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok, I got 2 grey dots (are they bad reputation??) one of them is for an explanation of *saxon genitive*
> 
> saxon genitive
> 
> Well, I cannot see why somebody would give me a bad reputation point for this... maybe because it's toooooooo long an explanation???
> 
> The other grey point is for posting my opinion in those "new cultural" threads now deleted...




Hello Art,

I don't know if the grey dots mean "bad reputation"; however, I have noticed that the green dots add points to your reputation while the grey ones don't.  Whenever I get a green dot my reputation goes up, but when I get a grey one it stays the same. 

Also, if the person who gives you the mark writes a comment , you will be able to see who gave you the reputation mark. Some people write very kind comments when they give reputation.   I never got any comments with the grey marks 

Abrazos,

Tormenta


----------



## Silvia

silviap said:
			
		

> I found out the mystery of the green, red, grey reputation boxes!
> 
> We all start from 10 points. Then:
> 
> Green = somewhat positive
> Red = somewhat negative
> Grey = even (that means you got at least one positive and one negative, or 2+2 etc.)


 I see you didn't read what I wrote...

Also, the sturm und drang reference was very funny 

By the way, just because we are not familiar with that feature yet, I don't understand why we should get rid of it. I think it can be a quick way to show our approval/disapproval (though I just used it to approve posts so far), I noticed people appreciated that. I also think that if I disapprove something, it'd be better to explain in detail why, and maybe discuss about that, but I'm also aware that's not always possible, depending on the member.


----------



## basurero

NOOOOO, don't delete the reputation points thingy. It's a great way to thank people for helping and also to give people a warning if they are talking about inappropriate things!


----------



## Silvia

I agree, basurero, about thanking people, I'm not sure about warning... for that it would be better either to point that out directly in a PM or post, or to use the other warning sign Mike was talking about.


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> By the way, just because we are not familiar with that feature yet, I don't understand why we should get rid of it. I think it can be a quick way to show our approval/disapproval


Do the Mods or Mike look at the reputation points as any kind of call to action? I would guess not, as so many Mods in this thread and others were as confused as the general forum public about how they work and what the colors mean. I didn't know where to look for mine, or what they meant, or why they were given, or who I had helped. But they do apparently get more use from the warning icon.

It just seems to me that public praise is better for the giver, the receiver and the observers in the long run. Criticism is more difficult for some, so the warning icons are a quick way to bring the Mods attention to a situation and let them do the tough job, it's part of what they signed up to do

For this reason I think we can forego reputation points, without losing the opportunity to encourage and improve the best type of contributions and discourage that which Mike (who gets to decide with or without our 2 cents, though thankfully he does - for now - take it all into consideration) thinks is too far from acceptable.


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> and here is what i got for an answer. i simply deleted one name, because i think it's highly rude to talk about someone else in private like that.
> 
> so, speaking my mind and pointing a dysfuntion of this forum makes me a 'troublemaker', and i need 'pity' about my stupid reputation points, and nobody did anything wrong, and i should sort of calm down because i'm getting over-emotional ?
> 
> that was the last straw. i'm out of here, and not just temporarily.
> 
> i'll miss it, but i'll survive. and you'll be, obviously, better off without such a trouble maker.



=[[ who will i make fun of now? =[[

the french-english forum will certainly be poorer for your absence :/


----------



## Benjy

and about this reputation lark, if noone has awarded you anything (its unfortunate to be hated, but far worse to be ignored =[) are the 10 default points even displayed? because i dont seem to have any reputation whatsoever :s


----------

